# Happy Retirement Sprinter Sacre



## KautoStar1 (13 November 2016)

As title.  Hope he has a fabulous retirement and goes onto have a happy and fore filling second career  

What an amazing horse he has been.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2016)

I wonder what he will do? I am crying here, having watched him win Cheltenham again. (Replay!). I love him and am so glad he goes out at the top.


----------



## TelH (13 November 2016)

It has been suggested on several occasions that I am made of stone, such is my ability to appear emotionless, but even I nearly cried when he won the Champion Chase in March. 

http://www.snappytv.com/tc/1560583    (Link to Ch4 Racing's genius video of Sprinter Sacre and 'The Possible Dream')

Happy Retirement Sprinter, thank you for the memories.


----------



## Fools Motto (13 November 2016)

I'm hopeless when I see grown men cry (or try not to). His lad is really struggling parading him around at Cheltenham.  Who can blame him. 

Hope he has many a happy year in retirement.


----------



## TelH (13 November 2016)

Ahh no Simonsig, the worst ending  I always thought he might have given Sprinter a scare or two if he hadn't been so fragile


----------



## MyBoyChe (13 November 2016)

Talk about the highs and lows


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2016)

TelH said:



			Ahh no Simonsig, the worst ending  I always thought he might have given Sprinter a scare or two if he hadn't been so fragile 

Click to expand...

So sad. I loved him too.


----------



## scotlass (13 November 2016)

Can't remember the last time I've felt so relieved to see a racehorse retire in one piece.  Wishing him a long, happy retirement from racing and whatever his new career may be.   If he takes up showing, someone is going to be very lucky to sit on such a beautiful horse.

So upsetting about Simonsig.  I've worried every time this horse has made a "comeback" from what seems like an extensive variety of problems over the last three years.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 November 2016)

Such a sad day for National Hunt Racing.

Whilst I have never been the world's biggest fan of Sprinter Sacre I appreciated him for what he was, a very good horse with a phenomenal jump in him.  Let's hope he has a long and happy retirement. 

Simonsig was another wonderful horse who deserved a good retirement. Sometimes I wonder why horses get brought back in time and time again after injuries, especially the good ones who are always much more scrutinised by the public. 

RIP fella x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 November 2016)

Such a sad day for National Hunt Racing.

Whilst I have never been the world's biggest fan of Sprinter Sacre I appreciated him for what he was, a very good horse with a phenomenal jump in him.  Let's hope he has a long and happy retirement. 

Simonsig was another wonderful horse who deserved a good retirement. Sometimes I wonder why horses get brought back in time and time again after injuries, especially the good ones who are always much more scrutinised by the public. 

RIyP fella x


----------



## teapot (13 November 2016)

What's a rubbish day for Seven Barrows


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 November 2016)

sprinter looked amazing and lovely that he has retired and will be able to do other things.....so very sad about simonsig ...


----------



## Brummyrat (13 November 2016)

Terrible news about Simonsig, can't get over it and can't bring myself to watch the race.  But I am also so relieved to see Sprinter Sacre allowed to retire in one piece, we will miss him but after the phenomenal last season I was dreading the day we witnessed him being beaten by a young upstart. Such a stunning looking horse. Wishing him a long and happy retirement.


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2016)

Testing to see if I can get other replies!


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2016)

I was in bits watching him last season; The Impossible Dream indeed, that whole hearted Cheltenham Roar when he pulled himself to the front and stormed away then watching him go strutt himself like the Majesty he was yesterday was no easier either.  I hope he goes on to have an enjoyable and long retirement even if that is just to a field with mates, hopefully not to be trussed up like a dressage chicken though.  
He owes nobody anything, we owe him for all the fabulous memories he gave us.  Has Alastair done a piece on him yet because no doubt I'll be in bits again?

As to Simonsig; sad times, you have to feel for the lads going home without him; friend was right opposite the fence and she has nothing but praise for Barry and how quick and quietly he was to handle him immediately after.


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2016)

Maesfen said:



			I was in bits watching him last season; The Impossible Dream indeed, that whole hearted Cheltenham Roar when he pulled himself to the front and stormed away then watching him go strutt himself like the Majesty he was yesterday was no easier either.  I hope he goes on to have an enjoyable and long retirement even if that is just to a field with mates, hopefully not to be trussed up like a dressage chicken though.  
He owes nobody anything, we owe him for all the fabulous memories he gave us.  Has Alastair done a piece on him yet because no doubt I'll be in bits again?

As to Simonsig; sad times, you have to feel for the lads going home without him; friend was right opposite the fence and she has nothing but praise for Barry and how quick and quietly he was to handle him immediately after.
		
Click to expand...

I bawl at the impossible dream clip. What a horse. He is going to retire to his summer field I saw on FB somewhere, but will come back to parade at Cheltenham. Do you remember Red Rum being paraded before the National? He used to go mad, I felt sorry for him but SS looked like he loved it yesterday.


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2016)

LOL, me too and Cheltenham wouldn't be the same without him in some form or another; he's synonymous with the place I think.   NH said yesterday that he'd enjoy it all but he'd be upset he wasn't going with the others for a spin at the end as he enjoyed it so much, that was what he lived for.  I expect he'll go back to Minty's then if that's the case, great place not far from here where he'll be spoiled rotten.

Lots of good horses have come back after injury and done well but I think it was his charisma which set him apart right from the start; there was always this anticipation about him and watching him which pumped the heart more than others.  That's not to say others aren't just as important, just that he stood out from the crowd more than most, the eye was always drawn to him.


----------



## Luci07 (14 November 2016)

I loved watching him. I saw him parade at Cheltenham (before his injury) and that horse strutted like a rock star. He was looking at the crowds on his way down to the parade ring and was every inch the champion.

His comeback was remarkable and I too, am glad he retired sound though so sad about losing Simonsig immediately after. 

Can you imagine this horse out team chasing? Or hunting if possible? Still, whatever his owners have in store, I am very glad we will see him in the future.


----------



## KautoStar1 (14 November 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Has Alastair done a piece on him yet because no doubt I'll be in bits again?
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he has  
on line now.


----------



## KautoStar1 (14 November 2016)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...and-brilliance-of-superstar-sprinter/2193250/


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2016)

Blast you KS - and thanks; I'm a quivering wreck again. x


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2016)

Just came on to share this too. More tears. My husband thinks I am quite mad.


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2016)

We're such a pair of cry babies!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 November 2016)

The dream team chase - Denman, Sprinter Sacre, Bobsworth and Long Run.  

No point in unloading any other teams.


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2016)

Mouth watering dream AA!


----------



## scotlass (14 November 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...and-brilliance-of-superstar-sprinter/2193250/

Click to expand...

As always, a brilliantly written poignant tribute by Alastair Down


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2016)

Anyone who wants to cry a bit more...
http://www.racinguk.com/news/articl...ve-affair-between-racings-most-unusual-couple


----------



## Maesfen (16 November 2016)

CLODAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You've done it again, blast you, x


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2016)

Maesfen said:



			CLODAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You've done it again, blast you, x
		
Click to expand...

My OH knows I am mad now, he can't work out why I read/watch stuff that upsets me! RacingUK showed Sprinter's biggest wins this afternoon, I just watched it now. His Champion Chase win 2016 gets me every time, even without the music!


----------



## claracanter (19 November 2016)

Clodagh said:



			My OH knows I am mad now, he can't work out why I read/watch stuff that upsets me! RacingUK showed Sprinter's biggest wins this afternoon, I just watched it now. His Champion Chase win 2016 gets me every time, even without the music!
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same as you Clodagh. Sprinter was one of my all time favs. Such a sad weekend, last weekend. But at least he retired in one piece.
And as for the beautiful grey fella, when we were in Cape Town a few years ago we drove past a vineyard called Simonsig. I was so excited and my husband as would any normal person, was nonplussed by its connection to Nicky Henderson beautiful grey.


----------



## PorkChop (19 November 2016)

Damn you all for posting these clips, tears ahoy!


----------



## claracanter (19 November 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Anyone who wants to cry a bit more...
http://www.racinguk.com/news/articl...ve-affair-between-racings-most-unusual-couple

Click to expand...

Nicky is a legend. I think I have something in my eye after reading this. Poor Triolo. Wouldn't it be amazing if he could win the Hennessy next week.


----------



## scotlass (25 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Anyone who wants to cry a bit more...
http://www.racinguk.com/news/articl...ve-affair-between-racings-most-unusual-couple

Click to expand...


I'm sure I wasn't the only one with my heart in my mouth today when Triolo D'Alene fluffed the first fence at Kempton and was pulled up sharply shortly afterwards.   Nicky Henderson has just tweeted to say that Triolo has fractured part of his pelvis and will be spending a bit of time at the vets, but will then hopefully have a happy retirement.  His pal Simonsig must have been watching over him


----------



## Clodagh (28 November 2020)

...


----------

